# King Fishing at Ocean Crest Pier



## barnabus (Apr 23, 2010)

I heard that at Ocean Crest Pier that they have a designated anchor thrower for those who king fish.Is this actually true?


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Hahahahahaha! A designated anchor thrower? That would be freakin hilarious!


----------



## barnabus (Apr 23, 2010)

It wouldn't be funny if its actually true.Ive been king fishing for years and have never heard such sillyness


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Wouldn't you call that person a, "Pier Guide?"


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Its the pier master if he cant throw your anchor line like he wants it then he throws it


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Its the pier master if he cant throw your anchor line like he wants it then he throws it


wait so its true? Theres an actual "anchor thrower"?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

yep,you got 3 tries to stick it where he tells ya,if you can't he tosses(and not well) and thats where yer fishing.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

What if the pier master chucks your anchor into the "Dork Hole" on the "bad corner" can you ask for an appeal?


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Garboman said:


> What if the pier master chucks your anchor into the "Dork Hole" on the "bad corner" can you ask for an appeal?


If that be the case Garb, then I would have to exercise my right to have the pier master "appointed" to pay for my pass, my snacks, drinks, and not least my plate lunch and supper and carry my stuff to the car upon retiring. Dont' you think the "laws that be" in our taxpaying land that we could request that ??!!


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Totalitarian pier!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I think total avoidance of this place is in my future.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

The very last day I king fished on Rodanthe, I arrived late in the July morning around 7:00 AM and the "Hot SE corner" was pretty well loaded with rigs with the exception of one window of perhaps six-eight feet which was just wide enough if I had a long cast, I would be able to slide my bait past the neighbors and be okay cause their anchors were not out too far.

It took me around six casts due to the drift to be able to stick it in exact spot where it needed to be. Since Rodanthe was my home, I kept casting, although on my last cast I did promise to be the final one, cause every one, especially my local friends were getting annoyed with the disturbance of that anchor going out, getting reeled back in quickly and then going out again.......a whole lot of heads up 

Ten minutes after I slid my bait down, a forty pound Cobia hit and the game was on, it was the only fish of the day, a few years later I unpinned the faded Polaroid from the pier house wall.

At that time I was a great distance caster, but I sure was not a great accurate distance caster, the year was 1996


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

OCP imo had the nicest of all the folks i've met on any of the "king" or "drum" piers. As the new guys on the pier it was much friendlier than my first experience at Avalon during drum season.

That being said, them boys down there do things quite a bit differently than in the northern obx. Braid on fighting/anchor rods, assigned (by lottery in the am) fishing spots. As with any other pier there were the 2 or 3 old guys that drank too much and couldn't throw a plug let alone an anchor in any given direction, but thats to be expected. Throwing cast nets off the pier is allowable and the community bait tanks. Oh, and a lot more in numbers of kings than the northern piers although the northern fish are almost always quite a bit bigger. 

The guys down there don't do the heaver/drum thing like we do and they cast quite a bit shorter with mostly spinning gear. I would assume if whoever has to throw a rod for you, your missing your spot by a long shot anyhow, and you'd be irritating any king fishermen on any pier.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

I know of a pier that had a dedicated "anchor thrower/master", and one day a guy couldnt get his anchor to stick (Crappy anchor) and instead of someone offering him a different anchor, this guy TELLS him to give it to him cause of the disturbance he was causing to the other kingers. So he gave the guy his custom rod and reel & 2 minutes later the guy threw it, lost control SLAMMED the rod on the corner of the rail & BROKE the rod...The pier DID not pay for it, nor the guy throwng it, even though its the piers rule....So couple letters later from the guys lawyer friend they paid for the rod. 

I'm with ABUMIKE on this one!


----------

